# Any Spyderco Guys?



## Rattan_Bridge108 (Feb 2, 2007)

Just wondering if there are any Spyderco fans.  I have a Dodo, Yojimbo, Kerambit, and a Delica.  Its small but you gotta start somewhere.  I carry the dodo most of the time.


----------



## tellner (Feb 2, 2007)

I've been carrying a Spyderco (usually an Endura) for many years.


----------



## Tames D (Feb 2, 2007)

Spyderco Police Serrated.


----------



## Grenadier (Feb 3, 2007)

Police model, non-serrated.  

Sometimes I'll use my Endura (serrated), and if I'm visiting states that prohibit blades of 3" or longer, I'll use my Delica (serrated), since the 2 7/8" blade is almost universally accepted in most places.


----------



## whitedragon_48 (Feb 3, 2007)

Chinook III, love it. Planning on getting a Manix.


----------



## Rattan_Bridge108 (Feb 3, 2007)

Wow. all those models I have considered buying at one time.

I chose Delica over the endura.  But I might grab one.

The police is very understated and nice.  Do they still sellthem?

The Chinook is a tough looking cutter.  I have a hornet.  The MOD keating designed.  Keating really knows how to design a knife.  Every grip style is extremely comfy.

Im looking at grabbing a mini-manix soon.  But first I must find a lil' temperance.


----------



## Don Roley (Feb 3, 2007)

Delica myself. I had a friend with a dremel carve a notch in the thumb hole and now I have a bottle opener. Very useful and it does not detract from opening the blade at all.


----------



## Carol (Feb 3, 2007)

Delica here too


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 3, 2007)

I have a Delicia as well. (to go along with all the rest)


----------



## Tames D (Feb 3, 2007)

Rattan_Bridge108 said:


> Wow. all those models I have considered buying at one time.
> 
> I chose Delica over the endura. But I might grab one.
> 
> ...


Not sure if they still sell them. I've had mine for about 6 years now.


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 3, 2007)

I've carried a pair of waved Enduras (and occasionally a waved Delica) for a few years now...great knives.


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 3, 2007)

I have a couple myself. My favorite was the old Persian (Shemp design) that they don't make anymore.

Spyderco makes nice knives. Some are a little pricey, but you take the good with bad.


----------



## Grenadier (Feb 3, 2007)

Rattan_Bridge108 said:


> The police is very understated and nice. Do they still sellthem?


 
Yes!  The various police models (serrated, half-serrated, non-serrated) are still sold to this date, and are very popular amongst both civilians and law enforcement people.  

There are also quite a few good folks on eBay who sell these.


----------



## Rattan_Bridge108 (Feb 4, 2007)

I need to start carrying my delica more.  I tried carrying the kerambit.  Forget it.  I spun and poke a nerve in my wrist.  My thumb was tingling for a week or so.  Awesome but dangerous when goofing off.


Im going to seriously look into getting a police.  But there some other priority knives before it.

Has anyone seen or tried that LAVA model?


----------



## Trent (Feb 4, 2007)

I carry the original Chinook design or Police design quite often.


----------



## onequiks2k (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm on my 2nd Endura, & I have a smaller version of the Endura (but it's not a Delica). Hey where is a good source to order more that have great deals on them???


----------



## Rattan_Bridge108 (Mar 13, 2007)

search for the spyderco store.  I believe thats the name.  I have gotten a couple from www.botac.com.  and www.bestknives.com 

I just got a Ronin 1st production,  Massad Ayoob and a blue almite Lum folder last week.

Im getting an early prototype (I think) Civilian from the same guy soon.


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 13, 2007)

Stay away from Botac...with one or two exceptions, I've heard nothing but bad reviews...

try

www.newgraham.com

www.knivesplus.com

I've also had good luck with Ebay...just be careful


----------



## Rattan_Bridge108 (Mar 13, 2007)

Ive never had a problem with them.  I know people had problems with them. I got my Dodo and Kerambit from them.  I tried to get a Lil temperance when they had them for $89.  But they sold out immediately.  Which is kinda funny since everyone says they will never shop there.


----------



## Karambit (Mar 13, 2007)

I've never had problems with Botach. I go their last 2 vietnamese training hawks from there.Ask to speak to Yani. Good customer support and return policies and you just cant beat the prices on most items.
New Graham is real good as well.They have good prices and a great selection. When everybody else was waiting for Lagriffe's, they had 3 in stock Muahaha :ultracool

Currently: Manix,Chinook, Millitary(black S30V)Hair popper! and 3 Endura trainers


----------

